# BSNL- WiMax or BroadBand?



## Enon (May 28, 2012)

Hello thinkdigit Members,

How its going?

I am Dilemma for which I should go for? BSNL WiMax or BroadBand.

Well BSNL Exchange is only 20 Steps apart from me, so I think WiMax wouldn't be an Wrong option to go for.

but Still I am Kinda Afraid. Wether Choose WiMax Rs. 750 Plan or I should go for BSNL Rs. 750.

I am asking here as there are so many Experienced users and Activity is Good here.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2012)

How much total cost for new connection ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

if you will play online games(not browser games but Fps games etc) get the broadband. it gives lot better pings.
But if you constantly on the move and since you said you live near exchange Wimax should be fine too


----------



## alokanand (Jun 19, 2012)

Go with the broadband and use a wifi modem broadband is more reliable


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Go with wired line .


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

WiMax is new and the people say its good.
A friend of mine is getting a connection.
Can tell you in detail in a couple of days


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 1, 2012)

as of now , broadband is better than wimax . wimax is still in a sort of developing phase . the speeds are not always that good . for home use , broadband is still the best


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Iam using WiMax for the last 11 months and its good. I am getting more than 140Kbps in 512Kbps unlimited plan for 750/- only.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 1, 2012)

alokanand said:


> Go with the broadband and use a wifi modem broadband is more reliable


+1 for this.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Iam using WiMax for the last 11 months and its good. I am getting more than 140Kbps in 512Kbps unlimited plan for 750/- only.



I think you meant 140KBps not kbps.


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 1, 2012)

140 KB/s for 512 kbps plan? really?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> I think you meant 140KBps not kbps.



Yes its KBps..that is equals to 1 mbps speed...and one more thing on new connection of WiMax u will get speed of 2mbps for 3 months....isn't an awsome deal


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 1, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes its KBps..that is equals to 1 mbps speed...and one more thing on new connection of WiMax u will get speed of 2mbps for 3 months....isn't an awsome deal


Can you post a link where we can read details about tariff and plans.


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 1, 2012)

*www.bsnl.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/mobile/wimax_homepage.html

hmmm . it seems u r getting 1 Mbps initially as some offer . even the ul 750 plan for broadband gives 1 Mbps for the first 6 GB for every month .

wimax is good . no cables - so no line faults . but problem is technology is bit undercooked . broadband if it works well , its more solid and reliable . wimax is really range dependent ( works well if u r nearer to mobile tower with wimax antenna)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2012)

I also think so becoz its 512KB/s unlimited plan. But i think i am luckey to get double


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

*HELP ME!* I got wimax connect from BSNL. All I need is to get a router from so that I can use wifi in my home. Recommend me ASAP.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 12, 2013)

Also keep this in mind. Wimax may give troubles in bad weather conditions.


----------

